# AQHA Mare Before and After



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought this mare in May of this year at auction (my hand just wouldn't stop). She was VERY underweight, wormy and kind of a very nasty minded mare. I picked her up for a measly $200 bucks, at auction I talked to her breeders, who operate a breeding farm where the mares are turned all year, raise their babies off the land and are only brought up to breed. So, this mare was virtually unhandled, and I think the handling she did have was very rough and aggressive, as she too was a very aggressive mare.

I'm happy to say since May, we've come leaps and bounds - mainly by not pushing her and allowing her to slowly decompress and understand I'm not out to get her. She's now up to weight, allows me to catch her out on my 20 acres (thank gooooddddnessss), we pick our feet up now, but don't hold them long (so we've yet to get a trim), she goes through most of her groundwork flawlessly, overall, she's developing into a nice mare overall. We've got a ways to go, but I'm glad she's mellowing out and opening up.

Her registered name is: Go Miss Snip Of Jaz AKA Envy - she's an '05 model

So, I've included day of purchase pictures, in between pictures and up to date pictures. I'd appreciate if you could give her a good 'once over' and let me know what you think of her. 

Thanks - 

At auction:









Never a # again:









First picture home: 









In the midst of getting her up to weight and worked with:

























Now/Recent:

































I think her neck is really shaping up, and overall she's starting to look a whole heck of a lot better.

Let me know what you all think


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

The thing that catches my eye are the length of her front hooves, but she looks like she is coming on nicely.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think she is a very attractive mare over all, but I really suggest getting her feet done ASAP. it looks like she has very long toes, and possibly heels that are under run.

aside from the feet I think she is turning into a very nice mare good job.


----------



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

I know her feet are horrible. But, we're still working on holding our feet. She's a very sensitive mare. One wrong move and she's done with it. So, I'm trying to do it slow and right to not leave a bad impression... =/


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

You might be best to give her some sedetive, and have them done with her in a calm state this round, then continue to work on her feet so that the next trim can be done non sedated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

I've considered it. Should I just ACE her? Or anything you reccommend?


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm no expert with conformation but I LOVE the look of her. To me she looks really nicely balanced overall and I don't see anything (other than feet of course but you know that) that looks like an obvious fault. Maybe a bit toed-out in the back? She looks like she's coming along really nicely. Kudos to you for doing such a good job with her!


----------



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you - means a lot Cali


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Overall, she looks like a good buy for $200.00! Remember, no horse has perfect conformation. 

Her front off leg, in the picture looking at the horse from the front, appears to be a bench knee. The cannon bone is not centered in the knee. A congenital fault. 

The hind legs, in these pictures, look a bit post legged. The hock is too straight. Places increased stress on tendons and ligaments. Bog spavin and patella injuries result. The leg is easily injured by heavy work. 

She is a bit straighter in the shoulder than I prefer. This will make her trot more jarring.

She has a good head, not coarse, with a nice eye. Her neck appears a good length for her body and will improve in tone as you work her. She has good withers to set the saddle on. She has a solid looking body.

It will be nice to see how she progresses with you! Congratulations.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You can use ACE and try to do her feet (keep everything calm and low key) or you can go to Rompun. 

Whatever you do, get her feet done as soon as possible. Really nice horse. 

If you cannot handle her, can you get trustworthy training help?


----------



## DiamondK (Aug 27, 2012)

@ Elana, I can handle her, we have come leaps and bounds. She just finally is picking up her feet (due to never being trained), so I've just been taking it slow. Every day she holds them longer and longer. 

I'll end up ACEing her, I just wanted to make sure I did things right on her, since things in the past have proven to have gone so wrong.


----------

